# ARE RAM OPTIMIZERS OF ANY REALLY HELP ! ?



## anandk (May 29, 2005)

They are not, says studies ! it says they have no effect, and at worst, they seriously degrade performance. Although gaining more available memory might seem beneficial, it isn't. As RAM Optimizers force the available-memory counter up, they force other processes' data and code out of memory !!! you may have noticed, that after using a ram optimizer,  it does take time for aplication to re- or cold- start ! for just-closed applications, they may however help in unloading their dll's.

pls visit *www.windowsitpro.com/Article/ArticleID/41095/41095.html & 
*mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/XPMyths.html


----------



## Gaurav (May 29, 2005)

No they don't help much you can't expect miracles from such softwares


----------



## mohit (May 29, 2005)

they are useless and harmful according to me.. they sometimes freeze ur machine and cause errors in running processes ... better to avoid them and go for physical ram upgrade. and if ur system has less amount of ram then just disable all the frills and effects... that will surely be helpful.


----------



## dreams (May 29, 2005)

ya they r useless.. when v free up RAM itselfthe sys hangs for soetimes and after tht the sys goes unstable.. unless and until u restart it will never cum 2 stable state.. this is of my exp..

..Shar n nJoy..


----------



## Tux (May 29, 2005)

Sys mech's  RAM defragmenter is very useful. try it


----------



## sidewinder (May 29, 2005)

They r just shits! They r of no use....


----------



## rajas (May 30, 2005)

RAM Boosters/ Optimizers they suck alot of RAM.


----------



## vasanth_12345 (May 30, 2005)

Already discussed and that time too these optimizers where found to be crap.One interesting post was that if they were so helpful why didnt microsoft include ram optimizers in the kernel


----------



## rohanbee (May 30, 2005)

Ram optimisers are a " Get rich quick scheme of some software programmers" They optimise memory and minimise all other operations.
Better stay away
Optimise Ram by buying good hardware ram!


----------



## sms_solver (May 31, 2005)

Better to have a lot of RAM (1GB+) rather than installing these softwares. 

Beside WinXP manages memory effectively!


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 1, 2005)

they only eats up more resources 
i never recommend them


----------



## grinning_devil (Jun 1, 2005)

used to be of my help when i used to have 128MB of SDRAM.... not of use as of now since upgraded my machine to 1gig of RAM ...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 2, 2005)

mem. optimizations by winxp are good enough ... ever noticed the free ram before/after playing games like d3 , MoH : PA ??? the os shuts down unneccesary services itself .... good enough for me ... i trust a very few third party softwares ....


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jun 2, 2005)

Agree with deathvirus_me. Windows XP's memory management is good enough. RAM optimizers increase the amount of free phyisical memory but they cause heavy paging operations, as programs are moved to page file to free memory. N if you got a slow or problemetic hdd, you are in for a real bad time.


----------



## montsa007 (Jun 2, 2005)

sms_solver said:
			
		

> Better to have a lot of RAM (1GB+) rather than installing these softwares.
> 
> Beside WinXP manages memory effectively!



exactly they worsten ur pc


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 2, 2005)

If you have more than 256 megs of RAM you'll find that these optimisers are useless. They where designed for older generation machines (with low and slow memory susbsytems) running older OS's (< win 98) that could not manage system memory very well.

Keith


----------



## EagerBeaver (Sep 20, 2006)

Even I thinks it is useless. WXP has good memory management system..........
But what is the difference between memry optimizers and memory  defraggers ? Like system mecanic has both ???????????????????????


----------



## shaunak (Sep 23, 2006)

USELESS
one word.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 23, 2006)

F***IN ****
another word


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 23, 2006)

Ram optimizer softwares are useless and built only for making money.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 23, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35062


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 25, 2006)

they hang up all the processes until the value set is reached.i get pissed off when something like this happens when i'm playing f1 especially when i'm on myflying lap.


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Oct 16, 2006)

*of course they are *

yus the software available in market / on internet are usually useless

 but not all memory optimizers are bad
 SOME ACTUALLY DO HELP N OPTIMIZE MEM


 i have one... try it... you will immediately love it..
 its really tiny (only 15KB).. shows the free mb of RAM 
 green LED display in systemtray... turns yellow or Red depending on the percentage of sytem RAM that is free
 takes little or no memory or CPU cycles
 its user-friendly.. its not automatic.. you choose when you want to optimize
 it frees memory by 25-50% depending on the processes
 you can see the effects usually immediately after executing it n choosing AutoFree option

*xs208.xs.to/xs208/06421/untitled.JPG


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 16, 2006)

I totally disagree with you Bros.
iam runnin Windows XPSP2, using cachemanXP and it serves its purpose takes only .8 to 1.4MB of my ram
and manage to save lot more than.
Plus there are other uses of its also

Like killing a process which sometimes even task manager cant do.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 16, 2006)

Ram optimizers are good if u have less than 256MB memory for XP and 512MB for Vista...if u have above 1GB then no need of using optimizers!


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 16, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> if u have above 1GB then no need of using optimizers!



Friend My Other friend's PC config goes like this

P4 2.8Ghz (800Mhz Fsb 1Mb Cache) 1GB DDR (400) i865 running Windows XPSP2

without using Cacheman available ram jus ater booting and after 15 minutes is like this 300MB and 395 MB Resp (checked using smalltool).

With Cacheman its 875MB and 899 MB Resp.


See the diff


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 16, 2006)

these softwares are useless...they screw up the system..


----------



## koolbluez (Oct 18, 2006)

I dunno about other RAM applications, but FreeRam XP serves it purpose well... It doesn't suck out RAM space to free it. Ensures cr@p to stay out of the RAM whenever a stress is on it and enhances ur computer experience. Goin with SamRules, these sorta utilities are for those who have low RAM, around and under 256Mb, they feel the difference. Anything higher and RAM issues seldom trouble you.

FreeRAM XP just gets rid of applications which are not used for the moment whenever necessary or when forced. This way, more RAM space is available for other utilities. Exp useful when running intense applications like games.


----------



## eminemence (Nov 3, 2006)

Yup they do help when u have low configs.
We had once installed WebLogic server on one machine and it used to take quite some memory.so to keep it fast and running this tool helped us a lot.
--eminemence.


----------



## Stick (Nov 3, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Ram optimizers are good if u have less than 256MB memory for XP and 512MB for Vista...if u have above 1GB then no need of using optimizers!



I have 256mb RAM still find hard to run xp smoothly, how can you manage?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 3, 2006)

anandk said:
			
		

> They are not, says studies ! it says they have no effect, and at worst, they seriously degrade performance. Although gaining more available memory might seem beneficial, it isn't. As RAM Optimizers force the available-memory counter up, they force other processes' data and code out of memory !!! you may have noticed, that after using a ram optimizer,  it does take time for aplication to re- or cold- start ! for just-closed applications, they may however help in unloading their dll's.
> 
> pls visit *www.windowsitpro.com/Article/ArticleID/41095/41095.html &
> *mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/XPMyths.html



You are very right. These optimizers are of no use. Application takes more time for loading after RAM defragmentation or RAM recover-what ever they call. I never use it. 
Nice links and info dude..keep posting.....reputation points for u.


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 4, 2006)

Get lots of fast ram... thats the only solution .


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 4, 2006)

yes they actually contribute.....in eating up ur ram

Enjoy~!


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Nov 8, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=325060&postcount=23


----------



## anandk (Nov 8, 2006)

ref : system mechanic
tell us the difrnce betn 'recover ram' and 'defrag ram' it doz both. ???


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 9, 2006)

anandk said:
			
		

> ref : system mechanic
> tell us the difrnce betn 'recover ram' and 'defrag ram' it doz both. ???



lets say we have some data in the cache.... when we click on defrag. (in syatem mechanic) then the data gets defragmented and arranged properly in the cache.... keep in mind tht the data is not lost yet... it just gets defragmented...

On the other hand when we click on 'recover ram' , then the unused cache is removed totally and frees up some RAM space


----------



## outlaw (Nov 9, 2006)

they are plain crap


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 9, 2006)

I never use such RAM optimizers  

If u really want more memory, then simply buy more RAM


----------



## anandk (Nov 9, 2006)

good jal. thanx


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have AMD 64-bit processor system with 512 MB RAM and 128 MB ATI card (9600 series)... When I play some games such as Dungeon Siege, the system comes to a crawl when I exit... I use FreeRAM XP Pro in this case to bring the system back to speed...

While the RAM optimisers may not be useful being run in the background all the time, it does help in special situations... Therefore, it is not right to say they are completely useless.

Arun


----------



## comrade (Nov 9, 2006)

not only these RAM optimizers but some joker programs like dachshund hare do serves no purpose but some geeks still claim that they see some performance increase in their systems...


----------

